# wie mache ich Lichteffekte in corel DRAW?



## Schnubbi (8. April 2002)

suche tutorials , die erklaeren, wie man Lichteffekte in corel draw erstellt. mit dem "interaktiven blend tool".
Wuerde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet!
Falls ihr selber Ideen dazu habt,na denn mal los -
ich zaehl auf euch!

  Schnubbi


----------



## Graphics (29. April 2002)

Hallo!

Das interaktive Blendtool kenne ich nicht, und über andere Möglichkeiten in Corel Draw weiß ich nicht bescheid, außer...es ist möglich einen Farbverlauf zu erstellen und damit Licht zu simulieren, aber das wirst du sowieso wissen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## ritterrunkel (4. Mai 2002)

*Überblenden*

In Draw gibt es nur "interaktives Überblenden" wie mein Vorgänger schon beschrieb. Willst du mehr Lichteffekte einarbeiten, musst du das Objekt kopieren und in Photopaint einfügen. Dann kannst du über Rendern, bzw. über Wiedergabe Beleuchtungseffekte einfügen. Beachte dabei aber vorher die Auflösung (dpi)!!
Gute Tutorialseite: http://www.edelgrau.de


----------

